# GoPro cameras



## Oreos Girl

I have the GoProl 4. I mount it with a helmet strap. If you don't wear a helmet, they also have a chest strap.


Editing takes longer than the photos.


----------



## mrwithers

I have a GoPro 2 that I use fairly regularly. I usually record in 720p to save on battery life. 

It will be less bumpy mounted on your head since it acts like a damper. Use the open back case so it picks up sound better. On my dirtbike I mount mine to the top of my helmet with the stick-on semi-permanent mount but it gets caught on trees a lot. I think on a horse helmet your best option would be to use the semi-perm mount in the front with the shortest arm like this:










If you don't ride with a helmet they make a soft headband mount you can buy


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have a Hero2 and love it!

I use the soft headband mount around my helmet, so it sits on the front of my helmet like the picture posted above.


----------



## Cindyg

I prefer the view from my chest mount to the view from the camera mount. Message me if you'd like to see an example.


----------



## Painted Horse

My head is always swiveling around to see everything. Chest mount has less motion for me. I use mine once in a while. I hate having my photo taken with the camera on my head or being visible. So I usually only take my camera when its cool enough to where a jacket or vest so I can hide the chest harness and camera.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Consider a GoPro alternative like the SJ4000 - the genuine ones are every bit as good (and superior in some fashions) to the GoPro Hero3 but at a fraction of the price. I bought a SJ4000 for $115 shipped to my door and it's every bit as good as the Hero3..and came with a metric ton of accessories on top of it.

As for mounting location, it depends on what you're looking for. I have a video of me riding my buddy Clyde (Yes, a Clydesdale) a few weeks ago and had it on my helmet. It provides a "riders eye" view that can be useful for looking back on for assessment purposes - for example on my ride in particular I was reasonably happy with the quietness of my hands but I was reminded that I (for some strange reason) "lean" my head into turns at the canter. I think it's a carryover from riding our Jetskis best as I can figure. 

For someone who looks down a lot (but may not realize it) it's also a good tool to learn from - when it's mounted on your helmet there's NO question when you look down as it's very evident.

A chest mount may provide a more stabilized video better suited for enjoyment versus learning.

We also experimented with a few different mounting locations including on the riders boot, on a martingale, and even on the girth. Interesting stuff.

I could possibly be coerced into posting the video for demonstrative purposes if anyone wants...moreso for the SJ4000 vs GoPro comparison vs helmet vs chest mount - YouTube is littered with examples of both already.


----------



## Mingiz

Do they make a chest strap for the SJ4000. I don't ride with a helmet. :wink: Also can it be mounted on a motorcycle helmet?


----------



## PrivatePilot

The SJ4000 uses (and includes) standard Go-Pro mounts. It's all interchangeable.


----------



## Mingiz

Well I think I'm going to go with the SJ4000. With the extra accessories and protection for it. It's still cheaper than the GoPro. More in my budget!

Thanks all for your input..


----------



## PrivatePilot

I'd post a link to the guy I bought mine from on Amazon.ca but it appears he's sold out..and it may not be the best option for those in USA since the seller is located in Canada.

Make sure to read the reviews and (just in case) ensure the seller has a good return policy...I should have mentioned, there are "Genuine" SJ4000's, and there are knockoffs. Yes, the SJ4000 is a GoPro knockoff, and there are now knockoffs of the knockoffs. 

The Genuine Sj4000 has the "SJCAM" logo in the bottom right corner of the front of the camera. Most of the knockoffs look the same (without the SJCAM logo) and are not genuine SJCAM SJ4000's as a result.

Now, that's not to say that they aren't still good - mine is a Sj4000 knockoff (it's actually made by a company called Eken, the W8 model) and it's every bit as good as the genuine SJ4000 or a GoPro Hero3+, but there are others that are not...so to be sure, make sure to get a genuine SJCAM SJ4000. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

I have a Hero 2 - here it is compared to SJ4000. No idea if it is original or not. I am quite happy with the go pro I have.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ror1cqBKRr0

Here you can see how the footage looks when chest-mounted. I am 187cm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kaby4kNusP8#t=237

Here it is on my head.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rG3gSF7T13Y#t=70


----------

